# Tips For Photoshop dat looks like DSLR image



## vimalvimi

give some tips for photoshop so that image looks like these ( like : depth of field , vignette :whistling:


----------



## zuluclayman

for vignetting: 

Make a new photoshop document at about the size of your most common photograph size, make sure when you make it that it has a transparent background, then with the gradient tool select radial gradient with the colours being black to transparent, tick the Reverse box, place the cursor in the centre of the document and drag out to the edge. You should end up with something like this:










Once you have that, open your image you want to vignette, select all (CTRL A) the vignette mask, copy it then paste it as a new layer on the image. You can then either:
select either Overlay or Soft light as the blending mode OR use the Opacity slider to reduce the opacity to the desired amount. If you use the blending mode further adjustment can be made using the opacity slider.
When using either of these methods you can play around with position and size of the vignetting mask by using the Transform command (CTRL T) to change the size and position and shape until you have the effect you want.

The creamy look of the first one can be a little complex - most likely a combination of photo filters (in the Image, Adjustments menu), vignetting (as above), some blur and maybe diffusion.
In reality I think it has been done using Magic Bullet Photo Looks a photoshop plug-in available from Red Giant - all these effects and many more are available as presets or you can build your own Look from scratch in it.


----------



## vimalvimi

what about first image ? 
what kind of overlays are there


----------



## zuluclayman

> The creamy look of the first one can be a little complex - most likely a combination of photo filters (in the Image, Adjustments menu), vignetting (as above), some blur and maybe diffusion.
> In reality I think it has been done using Magic Bullet Photo Looks a photoshop plug-in available from Red Giant - all these effects and many more are available as presets or you can build your own Look from scratch in it.


----------



## vimalvimi

hmm yes like cross process


----------

